# USB electrical hum???



## bledwhite409 (Jun 17, 2012)

So at baseline my monitors have this "usb" sound.

That's the only way I can describe it... it's about 1khz and modulates like a cd drive reading something.

Any idea what this is or what one can do to minimize it???


----------



## bledwhite409 (Jun 17, 2012)

Switched to balance outputs and hum is gone.

I'm assuming that it's a grounding issue...


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like it, but ground loops are usually 120Hz or so. Glad you got it fixed.


----------

